# Excel job interview assessment



## munkee (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a job interview next week and I have been told that I will need to sit an excel test. I'm not overly worried since I use it everyday but I would hate to have forgotten how to do something very basic. Does anyone have any links to some spreadsheets with example tests on? I'm looking for things towards data analysis and simple formulas. For example analysing school test results or business management information etc.

Just something I can stick some lookups/ifs and sorting etc in to.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Trevor G (Mar 26, 2010)

How did the job interview go then Chris,

I have only just read your thread. I have spreadsheet which assist people understanding Excel and finding features if this can be of assistance then send a private message and I can email a copy for you. Let me know which version of MS Office you are using.


----------



## munkee (Mar 26, 2010)

I actually didnt have to do it in the end I got offered another job before the test luckily lol.

Hopefully others who have interviews can refer to this thread for future reference to you though.


----------

